# GAME THREAD: Lakers 117, Timberwolves 98 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Timberwolves (April 20 — 12:30 p.m. PST)*

So the playoffs begin.

The Timberwolves looked good in the first two games against the Lakers this season, winning both. Then, they looked bad in the last two, losing both.

The Lakers really had their number in the fourth game.

I see the Lakers getting serious now, and show their superiority to this team.

Your thoughts?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron*!
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> ...



Let it be known that *Ron* is picking the Timberwovles over the Lakers!!!!!!! 


Sorry Ron, I couldn't resist! :grinning:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

As I said on the other board, I never expected the *pathetic Clippers* to cream the Blazers on the last day of the season.

Thus, my post.

Also, Minnesota has never looked better, and the Lakers have never looked more vulnerable.

I don't think Minnesota has the horses to contend with the Lakers in a seven-game series, but then the Lakers must face...

- San Antonio
- Sacramento

- a Least team

Toughest road yet to the championship...and it may dead-end along the way.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> As I said on the other board, I never expected the *pathetic Clippers* to cream the Blazers on the last day of the season.
> 
> Thus, my post.
> ...


Have faith my man. The lakers are gonna be fine. I actually don't believe the Kings will give the Lakers as hard a time as last year. Vlade has played terribly against Shaq all year. 

The Spurs concern me some but with their inexperienced perimeter players the lakers can handle it. 

But 1st up these Wolves . They are tough when confident as they are now but one Lakers punch in the mouth should take care of that feeling. Mad dog and Horry should hound KG. Fox and George on Wally and its a wrap using the same ole Shaq/Kobe formula. 

On a side note look for some really big games from Kobe this postseason. He's on a mission and won't let the team flounder even if he has to take it on his shoulders. He's playing no excuse ball this season. But we must punish them with Shaq and then they'll be softened up nicely. 


match ups
notes 

pg- Even ( Fisher will have times of trouble with Hudson )
sg-Lakers ( Kobe will feast as usual)
sf-Wolves ( Wally a slight edge keep him to 22 or less)
pf Wolves ( Kg keep him under 30ppg and on perimeter)
C- Lakers ( Diesel must stay out of foul trouble )

Coaching- Lakers ( Phil will dissect the Wolves fully by game 3)


Series Prediction 

Lakers in 5


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

an easy sweep for the Lakers.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Lakers in 5.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Shaq might miss the first game because of his baby being born...but if we can win the first game big...we will sweep them. If we get any production from our bench at all, we could sweep any team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Shaq might miss the first game because of his baby being born...but if we can win the first game big...we will sweep them. If we get any production from our bench at all, we could sweep any team.


I agree with this Wilt. We know Kobe and Shaq can dial it up and get us as much as 80 pts if they have to. But if Fish ,George and Fox can get us at least 10 then its a wrap.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't you guys ever get worried that Shaq might twist a knee or Kobe might "really" get an injury and then Fox, Horry and George might have to score 20 points in a game to get ya over?:laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Have faith my man. The lakers are gonna be fine. I actually don't believe the Kings will give the Lakers as hard a time as last year. Vlade has played terribly against Shaq all year.
> ...



That is the strategy that works like a charm. Shaq softens them up for the kill.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good luck guys. I think this will be a good series. You guys I guess believe the Lakers will sweep us , but I think it goes 6 or 7. I want to be realistic and not biased so I say Lakers in 7, but they will NOT SWEEP US, guaranteed, you guys just aren't that good anymore. Let's toast to a great series.:grinning:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is actually the boringest of all the first round matchups. T-wolves have NO chance whatsoever. I mean Nesterovic will be guarding Shaq, and Wally will guard Kobe. Those r big time mismatches. There's nothing to look fwd to(unless u r an LA fan and wanna see them dominate) in this series. I would be surprised if it goes beyond 5 games. I think t-wolves r the worst WC team currently in the playoffs along with the Jazz. They clearly overachieved this year, and that is why KG should be the mvp, and Flip Saunders the COY.

It was a pleasue to see KG play with such passion and grace this year, and he is THE MVP of the league, but the 7th straight exit out of the first round is only a matter of time now. 

Plus, the mvp is abt the RS + the first round of the playoffs, thats y TD will win it again this year. When was the last time someone won the mvp but his team didn't make it out of the first round? That just never happens.

Of all the teams currently in the playoffs, T-wolves and probably the jazz have the least chance of winning their 1st rounds. And those two will be the most predictable and boringest 1st rounds this year. Others aren't nearly as close, especially in the east.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, those 3 days seemed like a week!

Anyways, I'm going to have box seats for Game 4 of this series!:banana: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This doesn't have anything to do with the game, but this is my 5000th post! I wanted to put it in the Lakers Forum, but I didn't want to make a new thread. So this shall have to do! 

_*5000 *  _  

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

good job


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> good job


Thanks Chops, like I always say...quantity, then quality. Wait a minute....


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*KOBE CAN'T TAKE OVER THIS GAME!*

Or can he? Kobe is the best player!


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: KOBE CAN'T TAKE OVER THIS GAME!*



> Originally posted by <b>RollOutPnoy</b>!
> Or can he? Kobe is the best player!



 


I look for Kobe to have a good shooting day. I went to the last Laker-T'Wolves game in Minnesota and he looked pretty good against Wally and he even had the flu, so I'm hoping for big things from him.

As for Shaq, he better dominate Rasho!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe Bryant is a *FLAMETHROWER *   :fire: :yes:

28 points (12-16FGs  ), 3 rebounds, and 7 assists at the HALF!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Kobe Bryant is a *FLAMETHROWER *   :fire: :yes:
> 
> 28 points (12-16FGs  ), 3 rebounds, and 7 assists at the HALF!


Nice sig.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Kobe Bryant is a *FLAMETHROWER *   :fire: :yes:
> 
> 28 points (12-16FGs  ), 3 rebounds, and 7 assists at the HALF!


Who in the 3rd quarter of this game ran out of gas. Kobe shot 7 of the worst shots he's taken this season.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

^^ Doesn't matter. Shaq's gettin' his touch back. LA back in the drivers seat. Up 16 with 9 mins. left. T-wolves just don't have enuff fire power on either side of the court.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Right now Wolves down 17 , Kobe and Shaq have the Wolves in the bed and are telling them the sttory of the three pigs. A couple more buckets and they'll be put to rest. All thats left is for Daddy to turn out the lights.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Who in the 3rd quarter of this game ran out of gas. Kobe shot 7 of the worst shots he's taken this season.


Yep. It seemed like he was into the game at all for much of the 3rd quarter and the end of the 4th. Oh well...39 points (53% shooting), 5 rebounds, 8 assists, Lakers win by 19...I'm happy. :yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Well that was a cake walk. I may need to change my prediction from Lakers in 5 to Lakers in 4!


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*KOBE WAS SPECTACULAR!!!!!!!!*

Kobe Bryant deserves regular season M.V.P. title! 39 points, 8 assists and 5 rebounds, what an amazing game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wolves may not win a game. It wasn't that the Lakers were lucky hitting those 3's it was the fact they were getting every shot that they wanted. The Lakers had perfect spacing ,perfect ball movement ,role players hitting shots everything was at peak efficiency. 

Kobe was brillant. Not only was he scoring he had like 8-9 assists. His defense on Wally was superb. 

Shaq was great also. He was the reason the offense ran so effectivly, early he wasn't scoring but his touches in the paint made the defense react allowing the perimeter guys to get all the shots they wanted. 

Fisher is our 3rd scorer he stepped up like we knew he would and was very effective.

Madsen didn't stop KG but made every shot he took very tough. 
KG just isn't a big enough scorer to be overly concerned with. He's not a dominant player ,he's a great one but he doesn't take over games he just doesn't have that talent. He's more of an all around talent. He needs to play with a dominant 1st option player to allow him to be the 2nd guy who could do all of the other things. 

Kobe and Shaq aren't just great players they're dominant ones. They can just take over games and singly handily put teams away. 

This should put the league on notice that LA's focused to go after number 4.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i hate you guys


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i hate you guys


At least your Nets are doing good.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

correct Jazzy, damn near perfect execution of the offense in the first half, especially the first quarter. Kobe's big points came within the offense and Fish's wide open looks went down perfectly. Foxy got his stroke going and then the Big man really got it going. Very nice W for the Lakers. If they can continue to play like this, I like their chances.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

It's been a while since we've last seen the Lakers play up to near perfection. We all know the importance of the role players and they came through big on this night. Kobe and Shaq were tuning up and they've once again flipped the switch and elevated to the next level.


----------

